

Ask HN: Database of webapps with focus on UI critique - lostmessenger

I&#x27;ve seen some mentions here on HN in the past of a site that lists new and upcoming webapps to get feedback from other developers. Its users give their opinions mainly about the user experience of the app.<p>Do you know what site I&#x27;m talking about? I can&#x27;t remember its name.
======
4328043842404
The iste I was looking for was producthunt.com

------
vipulg
I know - startupstash.com and Getapp.com

